# Trick-or-Treatastic Halloweenathon! (NSFW)



## (mat) (Oct 16, 2013)

My podcast, the One Word, Go! Show is celebrating Halloween all October long with the One Word, Go! Show's Trick-or-Treatasic Halloweenathon. 

How the show usually works:

We collect one word topic suggestions from the public. Then at the beginning of each episode, we draw one of these words, and talk about it for the entire episode.

How the Halloweenathon works:

We collect _spooky_ one word topic suggestions from the public. Then at the beginning of each _terrifying_ episode, we draw one of these _bone-chilling_ words, and talk about it for the entire _frightening_ episode.

Listen to the first October episode right here!

*KEEP IN MIND WE SOMETIMES USE FOWL LANGUAGE AND TALK ABOUT ADULT STUFF. NOT SAFE FOR WORK. *

Enjoy, and feel free to submit your Halloween word!


----------



## Vicky98 (Oct 17, 2013)

The word I would submit is Boo! 
If you yell is suddenly, it can be quite the scare!


----------

